# Anyone?



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone have a ford hundred series?
Ryan


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

I've been kicking myself for not buying one that I saw sell at a auction a few months ago. A pretty 601 with new paint, new tires and it purred like a kitten. It sold for $2000.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

That is one sweet tractor. I had one until it was stolen from a farm that I storing it at to do some work for a friend of my brother's over in Hazelhurst, MS. I didn't have insurance on it (of course) and apparently things disappear quickly in those areas) 
The 601s are amazing tractors! I love em! Could be the last time I offer to do work for any friends of my brother. 

That was about 4 years ago now.

Andy


----------



## avmcalister (May 15, 2004)

*Hundred Series Tractor*

Andy

A member of my family passed away a few weeks back and left
behind a good wife and tractor. I have offered to get it running
(flat tire, dead battery) for her and try to sell. The tractor not the wife. It is a 600 Series
question # 1 how do I idenify what year?
# 2 Where is serial number located?
#3 What is the value of this tractor?

It is a good running tractor with no rust. The paint is not perfect but looks decent. It has new tires on the rear and the front tires are good.

Located in east central Alabama.

Thanks for any input
Avery


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Keep us GA Boys in mind when you go to sell it. I would love to have a hundred series tractor, one with live lift and pto. I can buy the live lift for the 8n but a live pto on an 8n aint gonna happen.


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello Ryan,

We have a 57 640 w/ Lord Loader, Sherman, P.S.


Don


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

*serial number location info*

Hello,

The serial number on a "hundred" is located on the left side of the transmission housing, above and to the rear of the starter, on a 3"x 6" horizontal flat, another way to look at it is, it's in front and below the Air filter.

I'm not sure if I can post direct links to other sites or not so do a search on 
Ford tractor serial number location
in google.

The 1st link has ALL kinds of info.


Don


----------



## avmcalister (May 15, 2004)

*600 series*

Hello bafarm

I found the serial #. Sure was easy after you told me where. I don't know why I didn't see it.Just wasn't looking for a flat surface.

The number is 641
<> 94350 <>

The hood has 601 Workmaster on the side, so I think it is late 1959. The Nseries site list the 1959 starting at serial # 58312
and the 1960 starting at 105943.

Later
Avery


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

*600 series*

Avery,

Glad I could help.

Don


----------

